# Cowboy Beans



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

This is a Crockpot recipe.

1# of bacon browned and drained
1.5# of ground burger browned and drained
1 large onion diced and sautéed

2 cans of pork and beans with juice 
2 cans of any other kind of beans drained(Kidney, Black, Lima, Navy)

3 table spoons of vinegar
1/2 cup of sugar (white, brown, or half and half of each)

1 cup of ketchup
1 table spoon of liquid smoke

Mix and heat in the Crockpot.


----------

